# Check out my new toy!!



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Check out my new toy!!
I didn't really need this but for $750 I couldn't pass on it. I figured its better in my garage than someone else's. I also got a 54" deck with it. For a 17 horse single stage I can't believe how it throws snow and it is literally is as old as I am. I also have a old Case 224 Tractor with a single stage thrower that does not even compare with the Deere. I think that tractor is as old as I am as well. Any way just toys, I rather sit in my nice warm plow truck during a blizzard than on the tractors.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Something for the wife to do the driveway with...


----------



## Cyber36 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice find!!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

great for sidewalks, you well be the hero of the block going around in one pass doing all the walk (if you are that type of guy) lol, nice find


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice find!!!

WHATEVER YOU DO, do not get your hands anywhere near the blades if you have a clog- even if you shut the tractor down.

My dad lost half a thumb that way on a single stage tractor blower.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice Find Indeed!

If I had the chance to I would have picked that up and I don't even need it!

Good Luck with the ol'girl!


----------

